# Brazilian yellow-heads? (Pic Heavy!)...



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

I have 6 D. tinctorius brazilian yellow-heads that I plan on pairing up when they mature. I have aquired them from 4 different people in hopes to have unrelated pairs. I wanted opinions from someone who has bred byh or knows the difference between them and cobalts or other similar tinc. morphs to make sure that I have what I paid for before I try breeding these guys. I keep photographic records of all of my darts so if you need to see other angles of any of them I have plenty. There are two angles of each frog, let me know what you think.
TBYH1

















TBYH2

















TBYH3

















TBYH4

















TBYH5

















TBYH6

















Thanks!


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

Does anyone know if BYH can have "brecelets"? The first photo TBYH1 looks like it might almost have "bracelets" which makes me wonder about the bloodline of it. None of the rest do though, but they aren't related.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they typically dont' have any bracelets, but every now and then you will get one that does.


----------

